# منتدى للتوظيف



## naguib samir (25 أكتوبر 2013)

للباحثين عن وظيفه

والباحثين على الموظف


 باسراب المنتزه.ينالطرح انشاء منتدى التوظيف


----------



## naguib samir (26 أكتوبر 2013)

Goodt


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*اقتراح جميل لكن تنفييذه صعب اولا لأن اعضاء المنتدى مش من دوله واحده  وثانياا لأن قوانين المنتدى بتمنع ذكر اى معلومات شخصيه ..*


----------



## naguib samir (28 أكتوبر 2013)

المشرف على الموقع    .
 يمكن وحل هذه المشكله    
 التاكد من جديد الشركه    
 التي تطلب موظفين   
 ويتم الاعلان بالموقع بالمنتدى   
 ولمن يرغب فى التقدم للوظيفه   
 يوسف البطل بالعمل على بريد الالكترونى للشركه   
 دون عرضه طلب عمل و بالمنتدى   
 اوباما   rock    
 يحل لك المشكله


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

فكرة مش وحشة ,,

بس مين rock اوباما ده ^_^


----------



## naguib samir (28 أكتوبر 2013)

روك المشرف في المنتدى  
rock


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2013)

naguib samir قال:


> المشرف على الموقع    .
> يمكن وحل هذه المشكله
> التاكد من جديد الشركه
> التي تطلب موظفين
> ...



*توفير الوظائف ليس من اختصاص المنتدى
منتدانا هو تبشيرى من الدرجه الاولى ولا يحتمل اى خدمات فرعيه أخرى من النوع ده
ووضع اى معلومات شخصيه على المنتدى قد يشكل خطر على الاعضاء
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## naguib samir (28 أكتوبر 2013)

المعلومات الشخصيه ليس في المنتدى 
  ولاكن ترسل الى البريد الالكتروني لشركه 

  التي تطلب موظفين 
 القوه ارجو اعاده قرات ما كتبته 
 السلام لكي  الرب معك


----------



## naguib samir (29 أكتوبر 2013)

Ok foreget it


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أكتوبر 2013)

اتمنى دراسة الفكرة


----------



## naguib samir (29 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتمنى دراسة الفكرة[/Q  شكرا على ردك ع


----------



## راشي (22 يونيو 2014)

*فكرة حلوة قوى بس تنفيذها هيحتاج مجهود كبير من المشرفين علشان يوفر الحماية للبنات بالاخص اتمني دراسة الفكرة دي*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (10 سبتمبر 2014)

لا مش موافقه 
دي ممكن تعرض الناس للخطر 
يعني لو الاعلان نزل في المنتدي بتاعنا بس 
هيبقي مجال لانهم يصطادوا الاعضاء


----------

